# Good Evening



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm new here and thought this would be the place to start......so....hello to all.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! :> Hope you like it here! Lots of friendly people who will help ya if they can!! :>


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Dark Mind.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Dark Mind.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Dark Mind!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Greetings Dark minded one


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi dark mind! Welcome!!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

hello to you too. welcome aboard.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy DarkMind - you're gonna have a blast here. There's such a vast array of talents here who don't mind sharing what they know. Which helps a LOT.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Dark Mind. Welcome!


----------



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you to everyone for the welcomes....I'm sure I'll like what this forum has to offer as well.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our forum Dark Mind!!!!!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome,You have found a great place to be


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello and Welcome. You will have lots of fun here.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. :jol:


----------

